# Asus Transformer or Transformer Prime?



## Janet H (Sep 7, 2010)

I could use some opinions...

DH has asked for a tablet for Christmas. He has an Andriod phone already and so after looking around it seems that the Asus TF201 (Transformer Prime 32 GB) would be awesome

BUT... it's not currently available and I can't find any concrete delivery info or even a way to pre-order it.

The Asus TF101 (Transformer 32 GB) is available for slightly less moola but the OS is older and it's not quite as fast. It's also available.

Should I hold out for the latest model and take my chances that it will 1). become available and 2) actually get here in time to go under the tree or take the safe path and get the older one?


----------



## Commodoregeek (Dec 14, 2011)

Commodoregeek said:


> The new one has the Tegra 3 processor which is quad core unlike it's predecessor which only has the soon to be outdated Tegra 2 dual core processor. Also it will be upgrade able to Android Ice Cream Sandwich (4.0). It is much faster and it won't be outdated as soon as the first one of it's kind will be. I would hold out for the new one.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

Commodoregeek said:


> Commodoregeek said:
> 
> 
> > The new one has the Tegra 3 processor which is quad core unlike it's predecessor which only has the soon to be outdated Tegra 2 dual core processor.
> ...


----------

